

CO2Stats (YC Summer 2008) offsets the Internet carbon footprint - alexwg
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/08/20/co2stats-offsets-internet-carbon-footprint

======
dcurtis
CO2Stats is growing on me. After speaking with the founders for a few minutes
today, I'm starting to understand better what they're doing; they seem
genuinely passionate about helping the environment.

------
Chris8535
Same here, after speaking with them, I realize the founders really are
committed to making this work. They have some establish visions beyond simply
just a badge. Its pretty impressive.

